# Please stop the Spammers again.



## Sherminator (Nov 24, 2004)

It has recently been realized that there is now no minimum post count before a new member can post images & links, which has been taken advantage of here.

It has been suggested that the upgrade doesn't have an option for low post count restrictions. Either that or the upgrade broke the mod that was in place.

The forums at Vbulletin.com has a thread for a mod which works with 3.6.8 which would restore the restriction.

[Link]


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

The forum itself seems like a spammer. With all these ads, I tend to get annoyed with the site very fast and don't visit as often as I once did.


----------



## Sherminator (Nov 24, 2004)

Yes, I understand the need to gain revenue to fund the bandwidth & server space, but it has gone overboard. And is a topic for another thread.


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

Seriously, this needs fixing.


----------



## Avian (Aug 18, 2000)

Neenahboy said:


> Seriously, this needs fixing.


Too busy adding new themes that are obviously horrible to just about anyone. Seriously, let us come up with the themes, and vote on the best.


----------

